# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Recommendation for UV Mapping Software

## Amunds

Hi there,
I'm fairly new to both Ubuntu and Linux and one of my biggest hobbies are to make 3D models and texture them. So when I switched over from windows to linux I could bring with me my favourite 3D application, Wings 3D. However my UV Mapper for windows didn't have any linux version, so I'm asking the community here, which UV Mapper do you prefer?

What I'm looking for is a stand-alone UV Mapper, easy to use and learn.

Thanks in advance for any replies.

- Amund

----------


## mech7

I have heard some good things about the LCSM unwrapper in blender many apps support it now like Silo.

There is also a standalone: http://www.pullin-shapes.co.uk

Don't know if this will work on ubuntu though perhaps with Wine, or of somebody would recompile for linux ?

----------


## Amunds

Thanks for the reply, I will have to check it out tonight. Looks good, hoping it will run in Wine.

----------


## Amunds

Worked somewhat in Wine, only problem is graphical errors in the menu and buttons.

----------


## kayosiii

Blender's UV mapping tools are very highly regarded 
- they are good enough to have been recycled as plugins for programs like Maya.
(and work very well once you get used to them)....

Wings3d's UV mapping toolset are not exactly terrible either if I knew why you felt this was inadequate I might be able to help you further.

----------

